
Every Building on Every Block: New York in the 1980s - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/04/19/nyregion/nyc-tax-properties.html
======
pseudolus
Related to an earlier NY Times story "Every Building on Every Block: A Time
Capsule of 1930s New York" [0][1].

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18777709](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18777709)

[1]
[https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/12/28/nyregion/nyc-...](https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/12/28/nyregion/nyc-
property-tax-photos.html)

